# MASTERS of the Bow 21 June on CMGCHAT at 8 pm GMT



## violinland

Thank you all for your comments and the poster who included some of my archived lectures.
Now for this weeks Masters of the Bow programme.

****************MASTERS of the BOW***************

>>8 pm (20.00) GMT SUNDAY EVENING ON CMGCHAT<<
*

*

This Sunday evening's programme will be aired at 8 pm (20.00)GMT.

Here are three of the eight recordings you will hear tonight. Last week owing to a hiccup with the CMGCHAT web site, several listeners were disconnected and unable to get back on. So, I have decided to replay the stunning performance of the Carmen Fantasy by Zimbalist. I feel certain that those of you who heard the recording last week will not mind hearing it again. To hear the other recordings you will have to join me this evening. One of our regular listeners has informed me that he has never heard the violinist Mischa Mishakoff, so tonight I will play the Andante from Brahms' Double Concert in A minor op 101
Joseph Walfsthal ........................Melodie, Gluck arr Kreisler
Ondricek ........................................Cavatina, Raff
Efrem Zimbalist..............................Carmen Fantasy, arr Sarasate

A unique opportunity to hear rare 78 rpm recordings and "OFF THE AIR" broadcasts of the world's greatest violinists of the past. This is the only programme of its kind on the Internet.

Requests or comments can be sent to our e-mail address - 
[email protected]

I do hope you will make time to join me.

.....and now*

*...............HOW TO LOG INTO CMGCHAT MASTERS of the BOW...............*

*To hear the programme go to http://www.cmgchat.co.cc at 8 PM (21.00) GMT Sunday evenings

Open your browser and enter, or click on this link: http://www.cmgchat.co.cc

You will see a screen telling you it is connecting and then authenticating..

Ignore any requests to update programs, this will not effect your log in

When this has completed you will see on the left hand side of the screen at the bottom a box labeled LOGIN.

Click on LOGIN and a small box appears up at the top left.

Log in with your name then press ENTER.

You will see a screen telling you it is connecting and then authenticating

Then in the upper panel on the left there are the names of the people who have joined the session including your own name.

One of the names will be VIOLINLAND, CLICK on the word VIOLINLAND

a box will appear with my picture at the bottom of the left hand panel, you should now be able to hear me.

PLEASE do not activate your web camera while connected to CMGCHAT.

To make comments or ask questions please use the box labeled TYPE HERE*


----------

